
Show HN: I implemented React.js in under 4kb - dosy
https://codepen.io/dosyago/pen/NzZmVK
======
dosy
Hello

I worked my way through React 12 Step Guide, and wanted to see if I could
replicate the functionality of React writing a new library from the ground up
but without using Babel to transpile JSX and instead using just pure ES6.
Hence "Racked". It pretty much works. There's just a two ~ 200 line functions
that do everything. That's it. Nothing more. Racked (including the "Mars
Demo") is just 4Kb gz (not even minified, just gzip CLI).

Apart from the codepen above there's source for all the other demos in the
React 12 Step Guide, converted to "Racked": [https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/racked-js-react-without-b...](https://github.com/dosyago-
coder-0/racked-js-react-without-babel-in-500-lines)

If enough people want it maybe I will write a Medium post about implementing
"Racked"

